# Missing wireless network icon in system tray



## _Lynn_

Yesterday when I was starting up the computer, I think the plug was loose or something and during the middle of starting up the computer just went off by itself. After turning it on again and logging in, I found that the wireless icon was gone (the one that looks like a radar with green bars indicating signal strength) in the system tray. I've tried the following already but nothing works:
- Disable/re-enable wireless in device manager
- Restart the computer
- Enable icon display in network connections -> wireless network properties

Windows is able to detect the wireless networks properly, however the signal strength is "low" (which is not normal as I usually have good or excellent signal strength), and browser occasionally freezes/hiccups in connection. Also if I try to access Intel PROWireless utility, nothing happens when I click it in program files, so something's definitely wrong with the wireless.

Screen 1:





Screen 2:





Screen 3:





Does anyone know how to get that icon back? Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

It looks like you may have partially fried the wireless card.  You  may want to uninstall the wireless software in add/remove programs and then reinstall the latest driver for the wireless by going to the laptop manufacturers support website.


----------



## _Lynn_

johnb35 said:


> It looks like you may have partially fried the wireless card.  You  may want to uninstall the wireless software in add/remove programs and then reinstall the latest driver for the wireless by going to the laptop manufacturers support website.


Thanks. I reinstalled the driver through add/remove programs and now it's working fine. 
It was probably broken as I took apart the laptop fan yesterday to clean the dust off, but did not reapply the layer of heatsink cooling gel, so the laptop probably overheated.


----------



## johnb35

Thats good to hear that its working ok now.


----------

